# 20 Jokes only intellectuals will understand!



## David H (Mar 15, 2014)




----------



## LeeLee (Mar 15, 2014)

OK, I'll confess.  I didn't 'get' no. 12.  Will have to look it up, which of course will spoil the joke!


----------



## Redkite (Mar 15, 2014)

Very good!

Though I don't get no.12 either, or no.20.

My Dad has always practised this type of humour (he is a mathematician) - my Mum still hasn't learnt after all these years that if you ask him an either/or question he will just answer 'yes', and she then has to ask further questions to work out which one....


----------



## HERE TINTIN (Mar 15, 2014)

Very clever, I cannot work out 12 either, might have to google it


----------



## Andy HB (Mar 15, 2014)

LeeLee said:


> OK, I'll confess.  I didn't 'get' no. 12.  Will have to look it up, which of course will spoil the joke!



It's to do with Octal and Decimal.

Andy 

p.s. I liked 'em!


----------



## Vicsetter (Mar 15, 2014)

No 12 is just a base joke


----------



## Redkite (Mar 15, 2014)

Oh ok I get it now - 25 in base 8 is 31, very funny.  (Though I don't get why engineers would have to work in base 8?).

And it's just dawned on me that no.20 is referring to megabytes and gigabytes - again, hilarious!


----------



## David H (Mar 15, 2014)

Redkite said:


> Oh ok I get it now - 25 in base 8 is 31, very funny.  (Though I don't get why engineers would have to work in base 8?).
> 
> And it's just dawned on me that no.20 is referring to megabytes and gigabytes - again, hilarious!



! Giga Byte = 1024 Mega Bytes

Since the group is called 1023MBs they are nota Giga yet


----------



## AlisonM (Mar 15, 2014)

I'm so sad, I got most of those. I like the logic ones best.


----------

